# Rio to US in 1890



## neilsaunders (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi folks,
I wondered if anyone could guide me here. My family was living in Rio De Janeiro, Brasil and they boarded a ship in 1890 to emigrate to the US. I'm not sure where they landed in the US but they settled in New Jersey so we could assume they landed in New York.

1. What route would the ship have taken? Looking at shipping routes on old maps (https://maps.nls.uk/atlas/times-survey/), it seems there was at least one stopover at Pernambuco?
2. How often would these voyages have occurred?
3. Is there a list of ships that operated this route at this time?
Many thanks!


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Neil. Have you tried the Ellis Island records . They can name the ship and where the voyage started from usually. Worth a try.


----------



## neilsaunders (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks Bill. Yes I did search their records but no match unfortunately. My thoughts were to figure out what ship they might have been on in 1890. There were 7 of them so it must have been an adventure!


----------

